# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Buddha Bless

## Daniel Sun

Buddha Bless mal ein etwas andere Thai Musik Style. Buddha Bless, hab die Band am Siam Paragon live gesehen und muß sagen, die machen schon gut Stimmung.

[youtube:3figoyni]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WkI9wkjzT84[/youtube:3figoyni]

[youtube:3figoyni]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A1Q-KfstxDM[/youtube:3figoyni]

[youtube:3figoyni]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A1Q-KfstxDM[/youtube:3figoyni]

Es dürfen gern noch weitere Videos oder Links hinzugefügt werden....

----------


## schiene

Geschmackssache!!....nix für mich. Ich kann diesem putzigen "Rumgerape "und Hip Hip egal von wem nich nichts anfangen.

----------


## schiene

Auch nicht meine Musikrichtung aber was fürs Auge  ::  

[youtube:2rw2k5vu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWJ2JJChNwc[/youtube:2rw2k5vu]

----------

